# Engineering ceramics book presentation



## yasserrohaiem (14 نوفمبر 2011)

http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...&oi=book_result&ct=result#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## عدنان الناصري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you for your great efforts


----------



## قحطان عدنا (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر


----------

